# Session



## Generic1 (10. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

ich hätte eine Frage zur Browser- Session, ich habe einen Filter in dem folgende Zeile drinnen steht:


```
HttpSession session = ((HttpServletRequest) request).getSession(false);
```

d.h. also, wenn es eine Session gibt, dann wird diese zurückgegeben und wenn es keine gibt, dann kommt null zurück. 
Ich hab jetzt im Code gesucht, ob irgendwo eine Sessio erzeugt wird (z.B.: mit getSession(true)), hab aber nichts gefunden.
Meine Frage wäre jetzt, wird irgendwie/wo eine Session automatisch erzeugt oder wo könnte die Session herkommen?
lg


----------



## maki (10. Feb 2011)

Der Server erzeugt die Session, jeder Request den du bekommst sollte bereits eine haben.


----------



## Noctarius (10. Feb 2011)

Der Server erzeugt implizit die Session wenn ein Request ohne bestehende SessionId kommt. Alternativ kann es manchmal hilfreich sein wenn man die Session von Hand tötet und selber eine neue mit getSession(true) erzeugt, z.B. für transparenten Re-Login.


----------



## Generic1 (10. Feb 2011)

Kann ich eigentlich vor einem WebService einen Filter legen, in dem ich z.B.: einen User in eine Session abspeichere - funktioniert sowas?


----------



## Noctarius (10. Feb 2011)

Klar wieso nicht? Kannst sogar in den Request-Attributen speichern und so den User nur für diesen Request verfügbar machen.


----------



## Generic1 (10. Feb 2011)

Das heißt ja dann, dass ich einen WebService durch einen Filter "stateful" machen kann, da ich ja zwischen den einzelnen Request etwas in die Session abspeichern kann, oder sehe ich das falsch?.
lg


----------



## FArt (10. Feb 2011)

Generic1 hat gesagt.:


> Das heißt ja dann, dass ich einen WebService durch einen Filter "stateful" machen kann, da ich ja zwischen den einzelnen Request etwas in die Session abspeichern kann, oder sehe ich das falsch?.
> lg



Nun, eine Session hat nur den Zweck, Status zwischen Calls zu halten...


----------

